# Alle HTML Tags aus einem String entfernen (regex)



## Zatic (22. Dezember 2002)

HAllo!

Bevor alle sagen, das thema gbs schon oft hier (was ich annheme), ich habe mittels Suche gesucht und erst mal nichts gefunden

*Mein Problem* 

Ich habe ein Gästebuch und will natürlich nicht, dass die User da HTML code (oder gar scripts) reinposten.

Hat jemand da eine Regular Expression oder eine Funktion zur Hand, mit der man HMTL Tags aus einem String entfernen kann?

Im Prinzip wär das auch schon alles, ich hoffe die Frage ist klar.

danek im voraus, Zatic


----------



## Flex (22. Dezember 2002)

Siehe hier: 

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.strip-tags.php

strip_tags()

Have Fun


----------



## JohannesR (22. Dezember 2002)

```
<?php
echo preg_replace("'<[\/\!]*?[^<>]*?>'si","",$input);
?>
```


----------



## socKe|bla (22. Dezember 2002)

ich machs so, damit verarschst nämlich noch den user..

```
$string = str_replace("<","&lt;",$string);
$string = str_replace(">","&gt;",$string);
```


----------



## JohannesR (22. Dezember 2002)

Ist doch im prinzip das gleiche wie htmlspecialchars()... wieso verarscht man damit den user?


----------



## socKe|bla (22. Dezember 2002)

weil das script nicht ausgeführt wird und das da dann steht, hahaha


----------

